# Quality and Positioning of Tag Heuer vs. Omega



## Patrick333

Hello there,

I am currently into getting an Omega for my 30th birthday and nothign will change about this plan. However, I've passing by Tag Heuer stores recently and I have to say some of them look quite nice and thee are some models that are very interesting from the technical site.

Pricewise they seem more affordable, though the % of quartz movements is higher compared to Omega. So, comparing both brands, where do we position Tag Heuer vs. Omega?

Would be interesting to know it from the Tag Heuer forum's point of view.

Thank you.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Another Vs thread...? Surely not.

This would be better placed in the public forum for a less polarised opinion.


----------



## Monocrom

If we're talking quality, you'll honestly find little difference between the two brands.

Everything else is about perception. I have no brand loyalty, and focus on quality. TAG Heuers seem more affordable only because Omega has adopted a policy of constant price hikes. Four years ago, you could get a brand new Speedmaster for around $2500. That's not happening now. What improvements did Omega make to the model during those four years? Zero. However, the easiest way to be perceived as a higher class brand is to simply increase prices every year. If your pricing is at or close to the level of Rolex, then yes; you will be able to convince some folks that you are a Rolex rival. That sort of thing doesn't work with those who know that a high price-tag doesn't translate into high quality, since (with watches anyway) you often don't get what you pay for.

Another way to appear more high-end is to drop quartz models from your line. That's what Omega is doing. Dropping quartz models doesn't make a brand more high-end. But there is a perception by many luxury watch buyers that quartz watches are for the masses only. There are watch collectors who appreciate high-end quartz models. Some of them are not happy over Omega dropping the quartz Seamaster from their line. So once again, it's a matter of perception.

Also, some dismiss TAG Heuer as being simply a fashion brand. Well, fashion brands are known for . . . fashion. Tommy Hilfiger, Calvin Klein, Kenneth Cole, Guess, Coach, etc. Those are your fashion brands. They contract out to watch companies because they completely lack the ability to make watches themselves. For example: Timex makes watches *for* Guess, and Movado makes watches *for* Coach. And fashion brands tend to feature the cheapest of quartz movements. TAG Heuer has their own operation. It's not as though Movado makes watches for TAG. I've seen how a TAG Heuer Carrera is put together and tested for shock. Anyone who says that TAG Heuer is only a fashion brand, is speaking out of ignorance. But that perception is ingrained in the minds of some watch collectors.

Perception plays a huge part as to how both brands are viewed. When we cut through the distorted fog of perception, we find that both brands are closely comparable in terms of quality. TAG Heuer would be the better value for your dollar though.


----------



## Little Squid

Monocrom said:


> If we're talking quality, you'll honestly find little difference between the two brands.
> 
> Everything else is about perception. I have no brand loyalty, and focus on quality. TAG Heuers seem more affordable only because Omega has adopted a policy of constant price hikes. Four years ago, you could get a brand new Speedmaster for around $2500. That's not happening now. What improvements did Omega make to the model during those four years? Zero. However, the easiest way to be perceived as a higher class brand is to simply increase prices every year. If your pricing is at or close to the level of Rolex, then yes; you will be able to convince some folks that you are a Rolex rival. That sort of thing doesn't work with those who know that a high price-tag doesn't translate into high quality, since (with watches anyway) you often don't get what you pay for.
> 
> Another way to appear more high-end is to drop quartz models from your line. That's what Omega is doing. Dropping quartz models doesn't make a brand more high-end. But there is a perception by many luxury watch buyers that quartz watches are for the masses only. There are watch collectors who appreciate high-end quartz models. Some of them are not happy over Omega dropping the quartz Seamaster from their line. So once again, it's a matter of perception.
> 
> Also, some dismiss TAG Heuer as being simply a fashion brand. Well, fashion brands are known for . . . fashion. Tommy Hilfiger, Calvin Klein, Kenneth Cole, Guess, Coach, etc. Those are your fashion brands. They contract out to watch companies because they completely lack the ability to make watches themselves. For example: Timex makes watches *for* Guess, and Movado makes watches *for* Coach. And fashion brands tend to feature the cheapest of quartz movements. TAG Heuer has their own operation. It's not as though Movado makes watches for TAG. I've seen how a TAG Heuer Carrera is put together and tested for shock. Anyone who says that TAG Heuer is only a fashion brand, is speaking out of ignorance. But that perception is ingrained in the minds of some watch collectors.
> 
> Perception plays a huge part as to how both brands are viewed. When we cut through the distorted fog of perception, we find that both brands are closely comparable in terms of quality. TAG Heuer would be the better value for your dollar though.


Great post. I'd like to add that although I've owned only two Tags in my life, there is nothing that makes me perceive that they are lacking in quality. I have series 2000 quartz that has been a daily beater since 1993 and the only thing that has failed is the ratchet for the unidirectional bezel. My 3 month old Carrera Calibre 5 also amazes me with its QC. I have examined it under magnification and there is no dust under the crystal, crystal is flawless, the minute hand strikes the markers perfectly every minute, it's reliably +3 to 4 secs/day. The bracelet has solid links, built to close tolerance so it doesn't rattle, and the folding clasp is solid as well. Ironically, I don't like the design of the bracelet having a polished and brushed steel combo, which prevents me from truly loving the watch. I have thought of getting the OEM leather and clasp but not sure if I wanna drop $500 and still not like it.

TAG has the resources to build some innovative and statement pieces (Monaco V4, Mikrotimer). In the future, when the ETA supply dries up, we'll see the rewards of TAG's investment in R&D. But since they cater to the Macy's crowd mostly and market themselves very well, I can see how people perceive them as a mass fashion brand. They're like the horological equivalent of B&W in audio.


----------



## Patrick333

You see, I kind of believe that TH builds good watches, but they are targeting a different clientele compared to Omega. At the same time I cannot imagine to spend i.e. Euro 2000,- for a TH but I would spend it on an Omega. 

Don't know why, maybe I haven't spend much time researching TH so far though it might become an option in the future once Omega manages to move up to Rolex. I hope that I still be able to get 2-3 more Omegas before they gonna become out of range and at that time TH might come and fill the gap! 

Another question, who of you owns a TH and Omega and which one came first and why not the other way around?


----------



## drunken monkey

I find that I don't tend to look at watches from the point of view of their "brand".
I have a TAG Heuer Carrera not because it is a TAG Heuer but because I liked and wanted a Carrera. By the same token, I want a Planet Ocean not because it is an Omega but because I like and want a Planet Ocean and that is how I come to decide what to buy.

When I was buying, I was looking at that exact choice; Carrera 1887 or Planet Ocean.

Why did I go for the Carrera first?
Because they were changing some of the details of the watch very soon and I feared that if I didn't buy it (new) then, I wouldn't get another chance to.
Sure they (all) always change the watch models every couple of years but my gut told me that they weren't (and indeed haven't) changed the Planet Ocean all that much (visually) in their update. I also just didn't like it more than the V2 1887 Carrera but now that I have the Carrera on my shelf, the Planet Ocean is next on the to buy list.


----------



## BHL

When you compare watches made by TAG Heuer and Omega that fall within same price range, you will find that the build quality and material to be about the same. This is the case with my Carrera CV2010 and Omega Planet Ocean. Two great watches of similar price and quality. If I was forced to rate one higher than another, I'd say Planet Ocean has slight edge over Carrera due to chronometer grade movement and its awesome clasp but it is little more expensive as well.
So choose whichever watch that speaks to you the most. People who regard TAG Heuer as a fashion watch brand is completely wrong. They are either misinformed or just don't like the brand. IMO watches made by TAG Heuer is every bit Omega's match in similar price range. 
About Omega dropping quartz models from their product line up, I think they are taking right direction to bring the brand more up-market. Since Omega is a part of Swatch Group and there are many other watch brands within Swatch that make great quartz watches, there's no need for Omega to produce them. I'd like to see similar things happen to TAG Heuer as well. Not completely getting rid of quartz, but limiting it to their Formula 1 line only and focus on their in-house mechanical movements and expanding it beyond Calibre 1887.


----------



## BHL

Excellent choice mate. Carrera 1887 is a stunning watch. Planet Ocean and Carrera 1887 will complement each other very well.



drunken monkey said:


> I find that I don't tend to look at watches from the point of view of their "brand".
> I have a TAG Heuer Carrera not because it is a TAG Heuer but because I liked and wanted a Carrera. By the same token, I want a Planet Ocean not because it is an Omega but because I like and want a Planet Ocean and that is how I come to decide what to buy.
> 
> When I was buying, I was looking at that exact choice; Carrera 1887 or Planet Ocean.
> 
> Why did I go for the Carrera first?
> Because they were changing some of the details of the watch very soon and I feared that if I didn't buy it (new) then, I wouldn't get another chance to.
> Sure they (all) always change the watch models every couple of years but my gut told me that they weren't (and indeed haven't) changed the Planet Ocean all that much (visually) in their update. I also just didn't like it more than the V2 1887 Carrera but now that I have the Carrera on my shelf, the Planet Ocean is next on the to buy list.


----------



## enricodepaoli

This thread has actually been a pretty high-class and informative X vs. X thread..


----------



## Monocrom

Little Squid said:


> TAG has the resources to build some innovative and statement pieces (Monaco V4, Mikrotimer). In the future, when the ETA supply dries up, we'll see the rewards of TAG's investment in R&D. But since they cater to the Macy's crowd mostly and market themselves very well, I can see how people perceive them as a mass fashion brand. They're like the horological equivalent of B&W in audio.


An excellent point you raised about another aspect of perception. TAG Heuer is not afraid to put their watches into Macy's. It gets the brand out there, and gets them noticed by folks who aren't into watches and generally don't buy too many luxury items. However, those are the types of customers who'll buy a nice watch for a loved one on their Birthday, during the holidays, or graduation. Or, to celebrate another type of special event. However, by making their models more accessible, some perceive TAG Heuer as being less high-end than an Omega. If you want an Omega (and we'll ignore the fact for now that you can order one off of the internet as easily as any TAG Heuer) you have to head to a dedicated watch store that presents itself as high-end. Sales associates dressed in suits & ties. Often, with a snobby attitude to match. Once again, simple perception.

I like the fact that TAG Heuer makes their watches available at places like Macy's. To me, I fail to see the benefit of going to a snotty watch store, being looked down upon by a sales associate who couldn't even afford a leather strap at the place he works at. All for what? To make me feel better about my purchase?? So I can feel as though my watch was made by a high-end company?

I'd rather skip all that, head to Macy's, have a chance to try on a high-end watch without some associate attempting to make me feel inferior, and if I like it; then buying it and putting on my wrist right away. Not all high-end watch stores treat customers like garbage. But it happens often enough that I'd rather buy a watch from Macy's than at a watch store. Since the attitude is free, they can keep it. I'd rather just have the watch.


----------



## enricodepaoli

That's a pretty truthful description of real life situations. I have come across these people everywhere. I was recently in Vegas and I walked in a Cartier store just see some watches. I did not plan to purchase one, since most of you here know I am a TAG Heuer person. But, I was there, and why not walk in to admire some pieces. I tried a Tank Francaise and the sales guy said looking at my TAG on my wrist: "isn't it time for an upgrade?"

Upgrade?? Why upgrade? Sorry. The 2000 classic auto I had on, is more robust, more sporty, goes better with more clothing and looks, is 200m water proof, has screw in crown, it is all solid steel and has a tried and tested ETA 2824 automatic movement in it.

The Cartier Tank in the other hand, is an historical piece with great craftsmanship and iconic design. But... upgrade? He has just said the wrong thing to the wrong person. lol

Well, having said that, it has happened to me in other watch stores that carry many brands, that I was looked from head to toes, when taking a look at some TAGs, too.

And finally, I have been well served at very expensive stores, hotels and restaurants, and not so at some others not so high-end. In fact, for me, being high-end, is a combination of quality and education. Some people have it, others don't.



Monocrom said:


> An excellent point you raised about another aspect of perception. TAG Heuer is not afraid to put their watches into Macy's. It gets the brand out there, and gets them noticed by folks who aren't into watches and generally don't buy too many luxury items. However, those are the types of customers who'll buy a nice watch for a loved one on their Birthday, during the holidays, or graduation. Or, to celebrate another type of special event. However, by making their models more accessible, some perceive TAG Heuer as being less high-end than an Omega. If you want an Omega (and we'll ignore the fact for now that you can order one off of the internet as easily as any TAG Heuer) you have to head to a dedicated watch store that presents itself as high-end. Sales associates dressed in suits & ties. Often, with a snobby attitude to match. Once again, simple perception.
> 
> I like the fact that TAG Heuer makes their watches available at places like Macy's. To me, I fail to see the benefit of going to a snotty watch store, being looked down upon by a sales associate who couldn't even afford a leather strap at the place he works at. All for what? To make me feel better about my purchase?? So I can feel as though my watch was made by a high-end company?
> 
> I'd rather skip all that, head to Macy's, have a chance to try on a high-end watch without some associate attempting to make me feel inferior, and if I like it; then buying it and putting on my wrist right away. Not all high-end watch stores treat customers like garbage. But it happens often enough that I'd rather buy a watch from Macy's than at a watch store. Since the attitude is free, they can keep it. I'd rather just have the watch.


----------



## jaytip

I have owned both.My first purchase was an Omega Seamaster that i kept for special occasions and hardly wore.I purchased it new and only wore it while on vacation.On two seperate vacations the watch would lose as much as two hours overnight despite it being on my wrist 24 hours a day while on vacation.I sent it back for repair(it was less than a year old) only to find that it did the same thing again on my next vacation,so i sent it back again.This time it did seem to be ok but by now i had lost faith in the brand and as such,sold it. As i type this i am wearing a pre-owned Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014 which is on my wrist 24 hours a day and keeps excellent time.
Hope this helps.

Regards,

Ivor.


----------



## byrne092

Monocrom said:


> An excellent point you raised about another aspect of perception. TAG Heuer is not afraid to put their watches into Macy's. It gets the brand out there, and gets them noticed by folks who aren't into watches and generally don't buy too many luxury items. However, those are the types of customers who'll buy a nice watch for a loved one on their Birthday, during the holidays, or graduation. Or, to celebrate another type of special event. However, by making their models more accessible, some perceive TAG Heuer as being less high-end than an Omega. If you want an Omega (and we'll ignore the fact for now that you can order one off of the internet as easily as any TAG Heuer) you have to head to a dedicated watch store that presents itself as high-end. Sales associates dressed in suits & ties. Often, with a snobby attitude to match. Once again, simple perception.
> 
> I like the fact that TAG Heuer makes their watches available at places like Macy's. To me, I fail to see the benefit of going to a snotty watch store, being looked down upon by a sales associate who couldn't even afford a leather strap at the place he works at. All for what? To make me feel better about my purchase?? So I can feel as though my watch was made by a high-end company?
> 
> I'd rather skip all that, head to Macy's, have a chance to try on a high-end watch without some associate attempting to make me feel inferior, and if I like it; then buying it and putting on my wrist right away. Not all high-end watch stores treat customers like garbage. But it happens often enough that I'd rather buy a watch from Macy's than at a watch store. Since the attitude is free, they can keep it. I'd rather just have the watch.


Definitely agree with this, especially being a younger prospective buyer.


----------



## Minimalist1972

At the Macy's closest to where I live, they have a section for watches and, on a different floor, they have a section just for TAGs with an entirely separate staff. Is it like that where you are too?

Anyway, I chose a TAG over an SMP because the SMP cost almost twice as much after AD discount on the TAG, and I didn't think the SMP was that much better. I don't regret this choice. I'm very satisfied with my purchase. I think it's prettier than any of the Seamasters.

Nevertheless, there are a number of relevant facts to consider:

1. Correct me if I'm grossly wrong about this, but I believe Omega has phased out all of its non-COSC mechanicals. I believe they are now all COSC-certified (don't know about the Ladies' line, however; the moon speedy might be excluded because of its heritage). So, unlike the lower caliber TAGs, the warranty would apply should your Omega perform outside of COSC spec's. With your TAG, though, if it's off by 15spd, you can't claim warranty. And I think deviation of 15spd would be too much for a watch this pricey. 

2. I don't believe in the co-axial, but that is technologically--if not better--at least different from anything else out there. I mean, at least it is a reason: a technologically exclusive feature to the brand. Once again, I do not believe that the co-axial is, all things considered, qualitatively better than the traditional lever escapement: e.g., lower vph than base ETA.

3. Again, correct me if I'm wrong and I'm aware that there's a lot of fuzziness on the following issue: but the 8500/9500 movements are in-house--and, just because Swatch owns ETA, one can push the claim that the 2500 is in-house as well, although the 2500 is ETA ébauche + co-axial escapement.

Now, I'm not claiming that the conjunction of the above three facts warrants the sort of substantial discrepancy in pricing between TAG and Omega; but, given the subjectiveness and arbitrariness of pricing for watches in general, the conjunction of these facts seems as good as any for justification. And, given the value of COSC-certification and should one believe in the virtues of the co-axial escapement--and, also believe that Omega is all in-house movements--I suppose there is some latitude for claiming some degree of qualitative superiority as well.

These are, incidentally, more questions than claims.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Minimalist1972 said:


> At the Macy's closest to where I live, they have a section for watches and, on a different floor, they have a section just for TAGs with an entirely separate staff. Is it like that where you are too?
> 
> Anyway, I chose a TAG over an SMP because the SMP cost almost twice as much after AD discount on the TAG, and I didn't think the SMP was that much better. I don't regret this choice. I'm very satisfied with my purchase. I think it's prettier than any of the Seamasters.
> 
> Nevertheless, there are a number of relevant facts to consider:
> 
> 1. Correct me if I'm grossly wrong about this, but I believe Omega has phased out all of its non-COSC mechanicals. I believe they are now all COSC-certified (don't know about the Ladies' line, however; the moon speedy might be excluded because of its heritage). So, unlike the lower caliber TAGs, the warranty would apply should your Omega perform outside of COSC spec's. With your TAG, though, if it's off by 15spd, you can't claim warranty. And I think deviation of 15spd would be too much for a watch this pricey.
> 
> While this is true, consider that the entry level SMP300 has a retail price of $4400. The closest TAG competitior is the 500m or 300m Aquaracer costing, at most $2900, a $1500 difference (closer to $2000 when you consider TAGs give better discounts). So, I guess the question is, is COSC worth $2000 when it's basically a $200 upcharge to be certified?
> 
> 2. I don't believe in the co-axial, but that is technologically--if not better--at least different from anything else out there. I mean, at least it is a reason: a technologically exclusive feature to the brand. Once again, I do not believe that the co-axial is, all things considered, qualitatively better than the traditional lever escapement: e.g., lower vph than base ETA.
> 
> I think this was an attempt by Omega to throw something out there that says "hey, this is how we justify higher prices, we are different than an ordinary ETA". I dont think it was revolutionary as far as innovation is concerned.
> 
> 3. Again, correct me if I'm wrong and I'm aware that there's a lot of fuzziness on the following issue: but the 8500/9500 movements are in-house--and, just because Swatch owns ETA, one can push the claim that the 2500 is in-house as well, although the 2500 is ETA ébauche + co-axial escapement.
> 
> Likewise, the Caliber 36 Flyback movement could be called in-house for TAG since it's under the LVMH group. The Flyback Carrera is priced about the same as a PO chrono, less when discounts are figured in. Frankly, I'll take the Zenith-based movement over the 9500.
> 
> Now, I'm not claiming that the conjunction of the above three facts warrants the sort of substantial discrepancy in pricing between TAG and Omega; but, given the subjectiveness and arbitrariness of pricing for watches in general, the conjunction of these facts seems as good as any for justification. And, given the value of COSC-certification and should one believe in the virtues of the co-axial escapement--and, also believe that Omega is all in-house movements--I suppose there is some latitude for claiming some degree of qualitative superiority as well.
> 
> These are, incidentally, more questions than claims.


See my responses above. You make valid points but i guess it's how much the customer "buys in" to the claims that something is better and deserves a higher price. Pricing among luxury brands has more to do with what the brand wants to be seen as compared to what the value of it's physical parts is.

Omega makes a very nice watch - Ive owned two in the past. A few short years ago, SMP300 could be had for $2000 at the retail store. Now with boutiques pricing, you basically pay $4400 retail. For $4400, there are many TAGs I'd rather have which include chronographs, not just basic time feature..

Both brands will continue to carve their own path and be successful, which is good for the industry. The fact that thousands of brands continue to thrive and have their niche speaks of the wide diversity of buyer preferences.

It's all good.


----------



## Minimalist1972

Wisconsin Proud said:


> See my responses above. You make valid points but i guess it's how much the customer "buys in" to the claims that something is better and deserves a higher price. Pricing among luxury brands has more to do with what the brand wants to be seen as compared to what the value of it's physical parts is.
> 
> Omega makes a very nice watch - Ive owned two in the past. A few short years ago, SMP300 could be had for $2000 at the retail store. Now with boutiques pricing, you basically pay $4400 retail. For $4400, there are many TAGs I'd rather have which include chronographs, not just basic time feature..
> 
> Both brands will continue to carve their own path and be successful, which is good for the industry. The fact that thousands of brands continue to thrive and have their niche speaks of the wide diversity of buyer preferences.
> 
> It's all good.


We don't disagree.

My claim was that the CONJUNCTION of 1. COSC-certification, 2. co-axial and 3. plausible in-house claim, may, for some--incl. Omega head-office, I imagine--justify the $1500 discrepancy in price between ARs and SMPs--and, per OP's original question, the belief in the qualitative superiority of Omega. And I do remember the time when TAGs and Omegas were very similarly priced. And, note well, the combination of 1 and 3 seems to be the long-held justification of Rolex pricing--along with that, of course, Rolex is Rolex. And I take it that for many WUS-members, this is a persuasive strategy--i.e., the conjunction of 1, 2 and 3, makes Omega "as good as Rolex" and, thus, that Rolex is "overpriced;" and, for the same reason, "better than TAG."

I've also heard that there is an upward-trajectory price war (which is the worst kind of price war for consumers) between Omega and Rolex is China, because the Chinese perceive the two brands as on the same tier; and the rest of us are suffering from its consequences.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Both brands have become better in their own regard and have the backing of very large holdings to do whatever they want, technology-wise. If TAG perfects and offers to the public in large quantity the concepts of recent years, it to can compete at that level. It depends on whether the public buys into their technology or if it is seem as gimmickry.

I'll sit back and watch it unfold as I wont spend big bucks as they climb the ladder into the $4000 and up price range. Thankfully, there are plenty of great new watches on the secondary market to satisfy my hobby


----------



## robertl

Interesting topic to stumble on here. I have an Omega Speedy Pro, and a Tag Carrera. I think both are great watches, and stunning to look at for different reasons.

The Tag Carrera was my first watch. The Carrera is calm in appearance, with only time and date. The black dial with 3 hands is simple and a classic look. It looks great on the bracelet, and it looks great on both black and brown lather straps. It's a watch I can wear with a suit or with shorts and a t-shirt. I did have some issues with it initially, and the movement has been replaced twice now. The first movement ran at -4, the second at +6, and the third is consistently at +.5 when worn daily which is awesome. Personally, I think needing 2 movements replaced was a fluke, and doesn't take away anything from this watch. The ETA 2824 is generally a solid, durable movement and one of the primary reasons I chose this watch. I expect to wear this watch regularly until I have a child old enough to pass it down to.

When I started looking for a 2nd watch to commemorate my 5th anniversary, I looked at Tags to start. I looked at the AR and the 1887 and came away underwhelmed. They were both nice, but didn't make me want one. The first time I saw a Speedy, I went from 6 to midnight. And that was before I learned about the watch's history, which sealed it for me. Researching the Speedy is how I found WUS too. My Speedy runs consistently at +5, and my watchmaker offered to regulate it, but I declined for now.

These 2 watches aren't direct competitors, but I will say that the bracelet and clasp feel much sturdier on the Omega. Both get regular wrist time from me, and some days both get wrist time. I know there are some people who will say one brand is superior to the other, but I think they are just different brands. Both offer some strong quality watches, and both have strong tradition and history. Personally, I'm proud to own a watch from both companies. And since I like to show them, here are some pictures of both:

New brown leather strap:


Black leather strap:


SS bracelet:


My Speedy:


And the 1863 movement:


----------



## drunken monkey

There is also a little difference to the product line that makes a direct comparison tricky.

More and more, TAGHeuer is becoming (again) a chronograph producing company and their product line reflects this.
As such, you can't really compare like for like watches as their position within their respective manufacturers line up aren't the same.

What I mean is, while on paper the Aquaracer does indeed equate to the Seamaster Pro in terms of spec, I would be tempted to say that on the whole, the Seamaster line is better compared to the Carrera line in terms of their position within the company and their public exposure.
i.e the Carrera is to TAGHeuer as the Seamaster is to Omega.


----------



## BarracksSi

enricodepaoli said:


> That's a pretty truthful description of real life situations. I have come across these people everywhere. I was recently in Vegas and I walked in a Cartier store just see some watches. I did not plan to purchase one, since most of you here know I am a TAG Heuer person. But, I was there, and why not walk in to admire some pieces. I tried a Tank Francaise and the sales guy said looking at my TAG on my wrist: "isn't it time for an upgrade?"
> 
> Upgrade?? Why upgrade? Sorry.[snip]


When I went into the military exchange to kill some time with watches (ha!), and as we started looking at TAGs, the saleswoman commented on my Citizen, "Oh, that's a really nice watch, it works really well." I was happy to spend time at the display case after that.

They're always on sale every couple of months, too, for 20% off. I told my wife about it today ("Honey, 20% off a TAG Heuer is like $500...") but she glared at me.


----------



## BarracksSi

But anyway, yeah, Omega is certainly being positioned higher by Swatch. The more I read about the How and Why, the more I don't like it.

I like the Omega brand mainly because my dad's watch is an Omega, and I've seen that logo on his wrist as far back as I could remember. He tells me that he had a nicer watch that he sold to a jeweler (and regretted the sale ever since), but I don't remember what it was. There's no reason I _have_ to get my own Omega, though.

Tag seems like it makes more and more sense.


----------



## Monocrom

About the only thing I like about the Swatch Group's artificial positioning of Omega is that the quality is going to trickle down to Longines. That brand will be moved up to take Omega's old spot.


----------



## Skitalets

I appreciate the folks who have resurrected this thread, as I think it's one of the most thoughtful "vs." threads I've seen on the forum.

I actually recently switched from the SMP coaxial (steel bezel) to a ceramic bezel AR 500M. The SMP is going to go up on the sales forum soon. I had a few reasons for the switch: 1) I really wanted something different, 2) I could come close with discounts to breaking even selling a used SMP for a brand new AR 500, and 3) I bought my wife a Lady Aquaracer and wanted a matching watch.

In the end, I've been very pleasantly surprised. The new (more conservative) Aquaracer line is beautifully designed, and I don't miss anything from the SMP. The SMP bracelet is definitely a little nicer (especially the clasp), but the other elements of the TAG are nicer in my experience so far. I definitely understand why folks love Omega, and they make great watches, but for the price, I've become a TAG convert and now want a nice chrono from them as my next watch.


----------



## Minimalist1972

Skitalets said:


> I could come close with discounts to breaking even selling a used SMP for a brand new AR 500... and now want a nice chrono from them as my next watch.


That's a great reason right there, what ultimately determined my choice too. Other than that the SMP is a chronometer, I really couldn't figure out the substantial difference in price. If you want to get into their chrono's, might want to wait until their Caliber 1969 comes out, at the end of this year or next. I heard from user Calibre_11 that, unlike the 1887, it will be a purely in-house and thinner chrono movement.


----------



## imagwai

Just to add a small contribution to this debate. I own both Omega and TAG Heuer watches. There are differences in quality between the individual pieces (for example, I own an F1 and a Carrera which are quite different). However, in terms of the brands, I've never thought of Omega as "better" than TAG or vice versa. To be honest, I find buying watches a bit like buying cars. People end up going for the one they like the look of best, or the brand they "prefer" (e.g. Audi A1), not necessarily the one that's best on paper (Ford Fiesta). But then, the choice ends up being quite arbitrary as they're all good these days


----------



## Perseus

I agree completely meddc and I think the old saying about how we make emotional decisions that we later try to support with facts really applies here.

Tag takes a lot of flack on the forum for doing the same things (like using ETA movements) that other brands do, but for some reason they get a pass and Tag doesn't. Another trend I've noticed is that people often compare Tags lowest level offerings to another brands premium piece which cost three times more and then base the Tag. A great comparison was when MotorTrend compared Ford's $40k Mustang to a $67k BMW M3. The Mustang was less than 1/10th of a second slower around the track. Ford fans screamed victory because their car costs almost half the BMW, while BMW fans screamed their brands superiority.

What does all this car talk have to do with watches? One group loves the value the Ford represents while the other group wants the "Ultimate Driving Machine" and they are willing to pay nearly twice the cost of the Mustang to have it. I think they're both great cars but one might bet a better fit for you while the other might be a better fit for me and I think that's true of watches.

2011 BMW M3 Coupe vs. 2011 Ford Mustang GT Comparison - Motor Trend


----------



## Monocrom

There are legitimate criticisms that could be leveled against both TAG Heuer and Omega. From what I've seen, quite a few of them are different (with regards to each brand). The problem?... The criticisms often mentioned aren't usually the legitimate ones (for either brand).

Okay, you can buy a TAG Heuer at Macy's. So what? That doesn't devalue the brand. Hell, I'd rather buy from Macy's than some of the so-called high-end watch shops I've visited.

Okay, Omega is mostly known because of their sponsorship of the the Bond films. So what? That's brilliant marketing on the part of Omega. The older blue dial SMP is a good watch. Not everyone who wears one is doing so they can pretend to be Bond.

Take a look at both brands, find out their _real_ issues, then decide if you still want that particular offering from TAG Heuer or that particular one from Omega.


----------



## drunken monkey

Relative to each other, the prices and hence market positions of the brands have not changed. 

Omega are still mostly cheaper than Rolex, TAGHeuer is still mostly cheaper than Omega, Longines is still mostly cheaper than TAGHeuer.

What is true is that the entire market is shifting up on terms of prices but that isn't the same as a shift in market position, especially if you're talking about a single manufacturer.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Can't comment on the quality of Omega v TAG Heuer personally as I've never owned an Omega. I currently own four TAGs though and I love them all. Some excellent comments in this thread which are really rather refreshing to hear (as a huge TAG fan), especially the remarks about other brands using ETAs but getting a free pass. I don't really see why it's such a big issue anyway, there must be a reason why ETAs are still around after how long... probably because they are pretty decent movements.

I wonder how the recent releases from TAG (since JCB arrived) have changed people's perception of the brand? I know it divides opinion but as soon as I saw the Carrera Heuer 01 prototype I fell in love with it and though it took me a long time to make the purchase I am so glad I did. Did the in-house movement make a difference to my decision? Not really if I'm honest, it's nice and everything but I didn't fall in love with the movement I fell in love with the watch as a whole.

As far as Omegas go, I have looked at them, and I really liked the Snoopy Speedmaster, but mostly I find the appearance of most to be rather dull. I do like the Dark Side of the Moon, but nowhere near enough to drop £8000 on one, and the Snoopy has rocketed in value already so that's not going to happen either. I don't know what it is about the Omega brand, they just don't seem that 'exciting' somehow. I quite like the new Deep Sea models with the vulcanised rubber on the bezel, but again £10k+ is just crazy money. I could get a Monaco 24Hrs for that.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

I dun own a TH but their latest Aquaracer line up is beautiful especially the Chronographs.
Omega at present is trying hard but not catching up to Rolex in terms of brand recognition or perception of value as least not in Asia.
Personally I feel that they are terribly overpriced especially in the Boutiques..
Omega is blessed with a solid fan base that are so fond of their moon watches and it various versions.
New Omega models are speculated to exorbitant prices but will drop hard once the crazy is over.


----------



## Ard

Patrick333 said:


> Another question, who of you owns a TH and Omega and which one came first and why not the other way around?


I owned the Omega Aqua Terra before buying the Carrera Calibre 5 and I honestly enjoy the appearance of the Carrera more.

Like others here I have some history with Tag watches having owned one since 1998. I've purchased 3 and never worried that my watch was somehow not the equal of others. To me Tag Heuer represents an affordable, quality, luxury product. I suspect that I will never own a Rolex due in part to their cost and secondly because there is no model I like enough to pay the cost to own. This is not the case with Tag, I can own the brand and may one day buy another.

As for the question posed in the original post; I believe my Carrera is every bit as well made as an Aqua Terra.


----------



## Rakumi

I think Tag has the quality of a brand like Omega, but just lacks the equal name recognition. As somebody mentioned already, The Carrera vs Aqua Terra. If I was looking for a simple date dressy/sporty watch and compared the Carrera Calibre 5 vs the AT, I feel the Carrera looks just as good with just as good quality for half the price. Sure, the movement is not as good on the Tag but it is still a great movement and at the end of the day, it matters not that one watch might loose or gain 3 seconds or so more than the other watch.
I like Tag better, but this is not to say I do not like Omega. But I feel if you like Omega, you really need to love it and it cant be just an "intro" into luxury watches because its price point leads you into other options like Breitling and even close to Rolex territory.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Rakumi said:


> I think Tag has the quality of a brand like Omega, but just lacks the equal name recognition. As somebody mentioned already, The Carrera vs Aqua Terra. If I was looking for a simple date dressy/sporty watch and compared the Carrera Calibre 5 vs the AT, I feel the Carrera looks just as good with just as good quality for half the price. Sure, the movement is not as good on the Tag but it is still a great movement and at the end of the day, it matters not that one watch might loose or gain 3 seconds or so more than the other watch.
> I like Tag better, but this is not to say I do not like Omega. But I feel if you like Omega, you really need to love it and it cant be just an "intro" into luxury watches because its price point leads you into other options like Breitling and even close to Rolex territory.


In your example, I would pick the Carrera Calibre 5 too, but only because every time I have tried on an AT, I haven't liked the way it looks on my wrist. So no matter how good the movement, case, bracelet, finishing or anything else, I am not going to drop nearly AUD8k on a watch I don't like the look of on my wrist.

It's sad actually because the blue-dialled AT was pretty much the watch that got me into watches.


----------



## Rakumi

Hey Orange,
Just like you, the blue AT is probably my favorite looking Omega. But there are more things I like about the Carrera. But I do think the AT looks good but for the price...
Also, Tag offers the WAR201E which is a blue dial day/date Carrera which I think looks really nice, offers a nice blue like how the AT is, but once again a lot less in price. Now as I said, not hating on Omega, but if they have a grail watch you want then it is all good. But the prices are pretty high.
I wanted to buy a Carrera but I just do not have a place in my collection for one because it takes up the same place as my grail, a dressy style watch.


----------



## Rakumi

Double post


----------



## cab0154

Get what you like. They are both great watches.


----------



## martin_blank

I think Omega thinks it's perceived to be higher end than Tag. I don't think most people really share that perception and view them pretty much the same even though Omega has a stronger collectors community. 

I've owned a Speed master pro, reduced and a PO in the past and currently own a Carrera 1887 and find the brands to be the same almost every way; brand recognition, heritage, value, quality, etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canuck Doc

martin_blank said:


> I think Omega thinks it's perceived to be higher end than Tag. I don't think most people really share that perception and view them pretty much the same even though Omega has a stronger collectors community.
> 
> I've owned a Speed master pro, reduced and a PO in the past and currently own a Carrera 1887 and find the brands to be the same almost every way; brand recognition, heritage, value, quality, etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just from my experience it seems people view omega on a whole other level compared to Tag, and I don't know why. I own a few tags and even I find myself wanting a PO XL.


----------



## BHL

And once you own an Omega, you will want to own watches from "higher-end" brands such as Rolex and IWC lol (die hard Omega fans will disagree but this is also the public perception).
Personally, I think both brands are comparable in terms of the quality and history, with Omega having slightly higher brand positioning than TAG, but whole other level seems bit of a stretch to me and I've owned and traded a few watches from both brands.


----------



## Ard

I am not a person who suffers from brand envy, not aspiring to anything in hopes people will somehow hold me in awe because of my choice of wrist watch.

I owned this and liked it...........



I sold that and bought this............



Prior to making that change I tried out the Aqua Terra auto and decided the Carrera was a smarter buy.


----------



## ganjalani

please consider the caliber 1887 scandal and aquaracer caliber 5 issues. just my two cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

I personally find that both brands have some nice models that I find appealing. The only issue to me when it comes to Omega is the price point starts to creep up there with higher brands and then your choices become that much more difficult.



Canuck Doc said:


> just from my experience it seems people view omega on a whole other level compared to Tag, and I don't know why. I own a few tags and even I find myself wanting a PO XL.


----------



## Rakumi

Agreed. Also, I think the perceived value of Rolex to Omega is a larger gap than Tag vs Omega.



BHL said:


> And once you own an Omega, you will want to own watches from "higher-end" brands such as Rolex and IWC lol (die hard Omega fans will disagree but this is also the public perception).
> Personally, I think both brands are comparable in terms of the quality and history, with Omega having slightly higher brand positioning than TAG, but whole other level seems bit of a stretch to me and I've owned and traded a few watches from both brands.


----------



## jeffgo888

IMHO, Omega quality surpasses TAG by a mile. And I own both at the moment, a Seamaster Ceramic 300M and a Calibre 36 Carrera Flyback.
Fit and finish, there is no comparison, across the model line.

TAG slaps on ETA movts and charges too much for them, its really a fact. Example is the CAL 16 and CAL 5. There IS a reason why their resale value is anemic. Awhile back, the c arrera line used the CAL 16. Now, they use the CAL 5, 7, 16, etc.
There does not seem to be a delineation.

I owned previous a WAK2112 and a CAP2112, theior resale value was pathetic. Quality was bad, it stopped even after being in the winder. 
Yes, they do have greate racing heritage, but the reason why I got the Carrera cal 36 was because of the Zenith movt and history, the others, i left it alone. 
Sorry, but as a former TAG boy, i just got fed up.

Omega , to me, has excellent reliability, better finish, movement reliability.

Its not only perceived better, but it is actually better than TAG.

HOWEVER, when it comes to the CARRERA line, i give little edge high to TAG. The CAL 36 and Grand Carrera is amazing.
The CAl 1887 was a disaster when it came to PRelations. Yes, it SEEMS to be a great movement, but...

anyway, my 2 censt only


----------



## Orange_GT3

You know that Omega use ETA movements don't you?? It was ETA that worked with George Daniels to serialise production of the Coaxial Escapement. Granted Omega then signed the contract with GD.

Calibre 5 and 7 are not chronograph movements. Why would you fit the Calibre 16 into a 3(4) hand watch?

I agree with you on the Calibre 36, although I prefer the standard Carrera model to the GC model.


----------



## jeffgo888

Orange_GT3 said:


> You know that Omega use ETA movements don't you?? It was ETA that worked with George Daniels to serialise production of the Coaxial Excapement. Granted Omega then signed the contract with GD.
> 
> Calibre 5 and 7 are not chronograph movements. Why would you fit the Calibre 16 into a 3(4) hand watch?
> 
> I agree with you on the Calibre 36, although I prefer the standard Carrera model to the GC model.


I agree the omega 2500d is an eta but it was modified heavily to fit the coaxial movement.
My point is to the Carrera line: why dilute it? 
It was fine before wth the cal 16.
And now they had to put in the cal 5 and 7, that's my point. The racing heritage was traced to the chronograph, not the 3 hands only

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

jeffgo888 said:


> And now they had to put in the cal 5 and 7, that's my point. The racing heritage was traced to the chronograph, not the 3 hands only


Well, that's just marketing. Not everybody wants a chronograph and TH would be foolish to ignore the 3 hand market.


----------



## jeffgo888

Yea it may be, but I just didn't see the need to get a 3 hand Carrera. It used to have a strong identity..lol. Hope my Cal 36 stands the test of time

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

I agree with this. I would love to own a Carrera and the only versions I would consider buying are the 3 handed calibre 5 watches (date and day/date). I am so not a fan of chronographs. So they made an excellent choice in making a Carrera in this form. Also, why waste money creating another dress watch when you can use the already desired molding and name of the Carrera.



Orange_GT3 said:


> Well, that's just marketing. Not everybody wants a chronograph and TH would be foolish to ignore the 3 hand market.


----------



## Rakumi

Double post


----------



## Rakumi

I politely disagree with the difference in quality and even the idea that the movement of Omega is necessarily worth the difference in price tag to all. My humble opinion, I feel the cases are equal in quality. I will give that Omega probably has better crown action and better movements. But I feel the movement difference is balanced out by the fact you are paying for that difference. If we compare the Aqua Terra to a Carrera calibre 5, I do not believe it is a better watch, but simply you are paying for a better movement. But if you want the ETA for the lower price, you go with that. Almost like the same car but one with a v8 and one with a v6. Just my thoughts. But just as you feel Omega is miles ahead of Tag (which you are entitled to think) I am sure there are those who think Rolex is miles ahead of Omega, and I am sure the Omega owners are arguing they are the same. So I guess it just all comes down to perspective. There is no wrong or right answer.

When I factor in quality, brand, price, I personally feel Tag is about equal to Omega, but a hair less. I think neither is worth their retail price. But I think based on brand, quality, price, Rolex is worth it and this is because of the entire process they put into making their watches. And I think Rolex is almost worth its retail price. And I dont care about things like resale value so that does not play a factor for me.



jeffgo888 said:


> IMHO, Omega quality surpasses TAG by a mile. And I own both at the moment, a Seamaster Ceramic 300M and a Calibre 36 Carrera Flyback.
> Fit and finish, there is no comparison, across the model line.
> 
> TAG slaps on ETA movts and charges too much for them, its really a fact. Example is the CAL 16 and CAL 5. There IS a reason why their resale value is anemic. Awhile back, the c arrera line used the CAL 16. Now, they use the CAL 5, 7, 16, etc.
> There does not seem to be a delineation.
> 
> I owned previous a WAK2112 and a CAP2112, theior resale value was pathetic. Quality was bad, it stopped even after being in the winder.
> Yes, they do have greate racing heritage, but the reason why I got the Carrera cal 36 was because of the Zenith movt and history, the others, i left it alone.
> Sorry, but as a former TAG boy, i just got fed up.
> 
> Omega , to me, has excellent reliability, better finish, movement reliability.
> 
> Its not only perceived better, but it is actually better than TAG.
> 
> HOWEVER, when it comes to the CARRERA line, i give little edge high to TAG. The CAL 36 and Grand Carrera is amazing.
> The CAl 1887 was a disaster when it came to PRelations. Yes, it SEEMS to be a great movement, but...
> 
> anyway, my 2 censt only


----------



## Rakumi

Double post


----------



## jeffgo888

Rakumi said:


> I politely disagree with the difference in quality and even the idea that the movement of Omega is necessarily worth the difference in price tag to all. My humble opinion, I feel the cases are equal in quality. I will give that Omega probably has better crown action and better movements. But I feel the movement difference is balanced out by the fact you are paying for that difference. If we compare the Aqua Terra to a Carrera calibre 5, I do not believe it is a better watch, but simply you are paying for a better movement. But if you want the ETA for the lower price, you go with that. Almost like the same car but one with a v8 and one with a v6. Just my thoughts. But just as you feel Omega is miles ahead of Tag (which you are entitled to think) I am sure there are those who think Rolex is miles ahead of Omega, and I am sure the Omega owners are arguing they are the same. So I guess it just all comes down to perspective. There is no wrong or right answer.
> 
> When I factor in quality, brand, price, I personally feel Tag is about equal to Omega, but a hair less. I think neither is worth their retail price. But I think based on brand, quality, price, Rolex is worth it and this is because of the entire process they put into making their watches. And I think Rolex is almost worth its retail price. And I dont care about things like resale value so that does not play a factor for me.


Exactly! You are paying for a BETTER movt in Omega. That was my point. So basicslly overall, Omega is better, so you pay more. A ferrari V8 costs MORE, because you geta V8. if its BETTER quality, it costs more. They can (OMEGA) charge more, because people believe they are worth it.

And lets not bring ROLEX into this ....they are on difft planet, and I am not even putting it in here, Rolex is WAY ahead of those 2.
There is a reason I have 3 Subc's. All In house movt, bracelet quality, overall, just completely different


----------



## Rakumi

Well I agree with you on this. But simply for the movement more than anything else. But if somebody was opting to make a purchase of a luxury watch and said they did not care for an advanced movement and just cared about case finishing, I think they are right there to each other in case finishing and quality. Just my thoughts.



jeffgo888 said:


> Exactly! You are paying for a BETTER movt in Omega. That was my point. So basicslly overall, Omega is better, so you pay more. A ferrari V8 costs MORE, because you geta V8. if its BETTER quality, it costs more. They can (OMEGA) charge more, because people believe they are worth it.
> 
> And lets not bring ROLEX into this ....they are on difft planet, and I am not even putting it in here, Rolex is WAY ahead of those 2.
> There is a reason I have 3 Subc's. All In house movt, bracelet quality, overall, just completely different


----------



## Rakumi

Double post


----------



## BarracksSi

jeffgo888 said:


> My point is to the Carrera line: why dilute it?
> It was fine before wth the cal 16.
> And now they had to put in the cal 5 and 7, that's my point. The racing heritage was traced to the chronograph, not the 3 hands only


I agree, mainly about the Carrera name being connected to racing and not boardroom attire.

On the other hand, of Tag's lineup, the Carrera three-handers are Tag's best-suited models for wearing with a button-down shirt and nicer, IMO. Maybe they should carry a different name.


----------



## jeffgo888

BarracksSi said:


> I agree, mainly about the Carrera name being connected to racing and not boardroom attire.
> 
> On the other hand, of Tag's lineup, the Carrera three-handers are Tag's best-suited models for wearing with a button-down shirt and nicer, IMO. Maybe they should carry a different name.


Thanks, however, I think the Carrera is sexy enough to be worn in any enviroment...
The Black on Black 1887 is sizzling, specially with the red sticthing.

My beef is: why dilute it? Keep it simple , lkeep the heritage and it will serve you well

Look at what Omega is doing to the Seamaster line: Aqua terra, SMPc, SMP 300, Planet Ocean, ...etc etc
and now the SPeedmaster: Black side, grey side, white side, sunnyside up...oh lord..

I have the 3570 Speedy, orig Moon watch...thats good enough


----------



## BHL

Omega has better perceived quality and brand prestige than TAG Heuer in general but when it comes to actual build quality I don't see much differences to be honest especially when you start comparing individual models. For example, my Carrera Cal. 1887 has higher build quality than the Moonwatch in many ways - ceramic bezel, more intricate details on the dial and in-house manufacture movement - which it should because it was more expensive watch of the two.
I used to be a bit of Omega fanboy myself but the way this brand is trying to move itself more upmarket isn't sitting well with me - bloated designs, needless movement upgrades which to me seems like a way to justify higher msrp rather than true technical advancements, watches that are just too thick to wear in general (regular 3 hand PO is almost 17mm thick.... yikes).
Which is why I am more interested in TAG Heuer watches these days. I like their brand positioning of being entry to mid-level luxury watch maker.
If I am considering more expensive watch purchase, I'd be looking at IWC or Rolex and not Omega.



jeffgo888 said:


> Exactly! You are paying for a BETTER movt in Omega. That was my point. So basicslly overall, Omega is better, so you pay more. A ferrari V8 costs MORE, because you geta V8. if its BETTER quality, it costs more. They can (OMEGA) charge more, because people believe they are worth it.
> 
> And lets not bring ROLEX into this ....they are on difft planet, and I am not even putting it in here, Rolex is WAY ahead of those 2.
> There is a reason I have 3 Subc's. All In house movt, bracelet quality, overall, just completely different


----------



## Rakumi

I think you hit the nail on the head and especially the last few sentences.



BHL said:


> Omega has better perceived quality and brand prestige than TAG Heuer in general but when it comes to actual build quality I don't see much differences to be honest especially when you start comparing individual models. For example, my Carrera Cal. 1887 has higher build quality than the Moonwatch in many ways - ceramic bezel, more intricate details on the dial and in-house manufacture movement - which it should because it was more expensive watch of the two.
> I used to be a bit of Omega fanboy myself but the way this brand is trying to move itself more upmarket isn't sitting well with me - bloated designs, needless movement upgrades which to me seems like a way to justify higher msrp rather than true technical advancements, watches that are just too thick to wear in general (regular 3 hand PO is almost 17mm thick.... yikes).
> Which is why I am more interested in TAG Heuer watches these days. I like their brand positioning of being entry to mid-level luxury watch maker.
> If I am considering more expensive watch purchase, I'd be looking at IWC or Rolex and not Omega.


----------



## Rakumi

I dont see it as diluting so much as expanding. My favorite Omega design is the Aqua Terra. As for Tag, I love the calibre 5 designs, especially the Carrera. I am not a fan of the Carrera chronographs but that is because I dont like chronographs period. So to a guy like me, I am glad they have expanded their 3 handed offerings.



jeffgo888 said:


> Thanks, however, I think the Carrera is sexy enough to be worn in any enviroment...
> The Black on Black 1887 is sizzling, specially with the red sticthing.
> 
> My beef is: why dilute it? Keep it simple , lkeep the heritage and it will serve you well
> 
> Look at what Omega is doing to the Seamaster line: Aqua terra, SMPc, SMP 300, Planet Ocean, ...etc etc
> and now the SPeedmaster: Black side, grey side, white side, sunnyside up...oh lord..
> 
> I have the 3570 Speedy, orig Moon watch...thats good enough


----------



## jeffgo888

BHL said:


> Omega has better perceived quality and brand prestige than TAG Heuer in general but when it comes to actual build quality I don't see much differences to be honest especially when you start comparing individual models. For example, my Carrera Cal. 1887 has higher build quality than the Moonwatch in many ways - ceramic bezel, more intricate details on the dial and in-house manufacture movement - which it should because it was more expensive watch of the two.
> I used to be a bit of Omega fanboy myself but the way this brand is trying to move itself more upmarket isn't sitting well with me - bloated designs, needless movement upgrades which to me seems like a way to justify higher msrp rather than true technical advancements, watches that are just too thick to wear in general (regular 3 hand PO is almost 17mm thick.... yikes).
> Which is why I am more interested in TAG Heuer watches these days. I like their brand positioning of being entry to mid-level luxury watch maker.
> If I am considering more expensive watch purchase, I'd be looking at IWC or Rolex and not Omega.


Lets puimp the brakes. There is no way the 1887 is better made than the Moon watch..
NASA certified and only watch certified for EVA ? Lets not get ahead of ourselves.

The Moonwatch has stayed the same for close to 40 years, superb movement, etc. There is a reason why resale is almost 90% of what you paid for it.
I don't see the 1887 having the same value. The Seiko issue killed TAG and they should not have done this...


----------



## BHL

I own both watches and respectfully disagree with your comments. Just because the Moonwatch has been around longer and been to the Moon it does not necessarily mean that it is a better built watch. My statement is based my ownership experience of these two fine timepieces. You can't deny that TAG has more modern material like ceramic for bezel and more intricate details such as raised numerals machined from metal which is more costly and time consuming to manufacture than simple applied indexes (indices?) on the Moonwatch.

We all know about the stories related to cal. 1887 scandal so lets not get into it here but what I can tell you about the actual movement itself is tho, it is very nice looking movement which performs very similar to the Moonwatch in terms of the time keeping performance - both my watches gain 7-8 sec/day - while having one of the smoothest chrono pusher feel I've experienced - much better than what you get with the Moonwatch which has rather stiff and unpleasant feedback upon activation.

Also I am not sure where you are coming from with the Moonwatch's resale value being almost 90% of what you pay for the brand new one (by the way, this was never part of original comparison I did as I was just focusing on the build quality). Not that I don't like the sound of it as owner, but I'd like to question the validity of such statement. I mean, don't you have to take account such things like the condition, how old it is, type of model, etc. when determining the value of a used watch?

Not that I do not love my Moonwatch. Quite the opposite actually. I would not have bought it if I didn't but comparing the two objectively I think only the only upper hands the Moonwatch has over the Carrera are its heritage/iconic status and probably, the resale value.



jeffgo888 said:


> Lets puimp the brakes. There is no way the 1887 is better made than the Moon watch..
> NASA certified and only watch certified for EVA ? Lets not get ahead of ourselves.
> 
> The Moonwatch has stayed the same for close to 40 years, superb movement, etc. There is a reason why resale is almost 90% of what you paid for it.
> I don't see the 1887 having the same value. The Seiko issue killed TAG and they should not have done this...


----------



## jeffgo888

BHL said:


> I own both watches and respectfully disagree with your comments. Just because the Moonwatch has been around longer and been to the Moon it does not necessarily mean that it is a better built watch. My statement is based my ownership experience of these two fine timepieces. You can't deny that TAG has more modern material like ceramic for bezel and more intricate details such as raised numerals machined from metal which is more costly and time consuming to manufacture than simple applied indexes (indices?) on the Moonwatch.
> 
> We all know about the stories related to cal. 1887 scandal so lets not get into it here but what I can tell you about the actual movement itself is tho, it is very nice looking movement which performs very similar to the Moonwatch in terms of the time keeping performance - both my watches gain 7-8 sec/day - while having one of the smoothest chrono pusher feel I've experienced - much better than what you get with the Moonwatch which has rather stiff and unpleasant feedback upon activation.
> 
> Also I am not sure where you are coming from with the Moonwatch's resale value being almost 90% of what you pay for the brand new one (by the way, this was never part of original comparison I did as I was just focusing on the build quality). Not that I don't like the sound of it as owner, but I'd like to question the validity of such statement. I mean, don't you have to take account such things like the condition, how old it is, type of model, etc. when determining the value of a used watch?
> 
> Not that I do not love my Moonwatch. Quite the opposite actually. I would not have bought it if I didn't but comparing the two objectively I think only the only upper hands the Moonwatch has over the Carrera are its heritage/iconic status and probably, the resale value.


I agree to your point, up to a point..
Having a modern ceramic bezel, and raised numerals, does not mean, its a better build. It means they use modern technology, but not necessarily "BETTER" built. It uses different materials.
Like I said, the Speedy was NASA tested, and certified. and its NOT only iconic status, its STILL BEING used for Moonwalks, by the Russians. Despite having OLDER technology, so to speak.
Point is, modern does not necesswrily mean BETTER.

Resale: if I paid $3500 for my Speedy last year, I can sell it for close to $3000 *( in good condition) , and this will never decrease in value. Its the 3570.

So the 1887, and I don't know this, can you sell it for 70% of value after 1 year? Dont get me wrong, I like it, but the 1887 , with its background, is not necessarily, on desirable list, do you agree?


----------



## BHL

I agree with you to some extent... or rather I understand where you are coming from.
Let's just say we agree to disagree


----------



## Rakumi

I politely agree with BHL on this one. Also, when it comes to resale value, you compare it to retail. Otherwise, almost all watches can sell for close to their grey market price if in good condition. I know because I check ebay for cheap deals on modern calibre 5 Carreras and they are never selling for below 200 off grey market.


----------



## Alfa2600

Hello all. Came across this old thread whilst trying to decide between the two brands myself. I've owned two omega' s in the past, but never a heuer. The two watches i was looking at after filtering out other brands were the speedmaster 57 co axial or the heuer autavia. I tried on the Omega as I was sure this was the one i wanted, but once on the wrist I really didn't like it. The following week I had my hands on the autavia, put it on and loved it, although the leather strap could have been a bit larger!
Anyway I was just wondering which way you went from your original post?
Cheers.


----------

